
C Language Resources - RBerenguel
http://www.mycplus.com/featured-articles/top-ten-c-language-resources/
======
svag
Today I was trying to find some resources(sites, books, etc) in order to keep
up to date with some programming languages. One of them was C and I found the
following site:

<http://www.di-mgt.com.au/cprog.html>

Just to mention that the last update of this page was on 1 January 2010.

------
sfphotoarts
It's fascinating watching the HN community ebb and flow around topics, there's
this collective conscious that discusses programming languages (mostly) and
some days the tide takes us to a heavily Pythonic view of the world, and this
week we're having a c revivalist movement.

I thinking writing a system to identify topics on HN day after day and try to
correlate this with other events might be interesting, is it for example all
reactionary, is it some form of herding, does it follow topics on other
similar forums, or just pseudo-random.

Back to the topic. There is one definitive C resource, K&R.

~~~
mmastrac
K&R doesn't cover c99, which makes C far less annoying to write in, IMHO.

Unfortunately I don't have a good, comprehensive reference for c99 to offer up
myself.

~~~
nitrogen
The C99 standard itself and corresponding Wikipedia pages are quite useful.
The gcc manual is also a handy reference for determining whether a particular
gcc feature is standard compliant.

[http://www.google.com/search?&q=filetype%3Apdf+iso+9899](http://www.google.com/search?&q=filetype%3Apdf+iso+9899)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C99>

~~~
reirob
Funny that only 2 commercial compilers are fully supporting C99 standard: IBM
Rational logiscope >= 6.4 and Sun Studio.

------
mrerrormessage
What about "The C Programming Language"? Didn't that make a lot of us better
programmers by teaching us how to use C?

~~~
agentultra
It's a classic and certainly taught me a lot.

It's also one of the more slim programming books on my shelf. I've considered
handing to to friends interested in programming. Simply because I hand them a
Python book with thousands of pages and I can see them visibly cringe.

I also find the K&R style quite readable. :)

~~~
RBerenguel
I also love K&R's style, it is one of my favourite books about programming

------
spacemanaki
This looks like it's only online resources, but I'm reading C Interfaces and
Implementations, and it's great. I wish I had read it earlier. Even though I
don't use C much at work, it's quite an interesting step from K&R.

------
nitrogen
I would recommend adding the Linux Kernel Coding Style guide to the list of
recommended reading for C programmers. You don't have to follow its advice,
but seeing some of the reasoning behind the policies therein can improve your
appreciation of the language details.

Original version (text): <http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/CodingStyle>

Formatted version (HTML):
[http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/alfs/view/hacker/part2/hacke...](http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/alfs/view/hacker/part2/hacker/coding-
style.html)

------
saqi
This list is full of valuable links. Thank you all!

------
nonUser
Website is down :(

~~~
dwc
HN + Reddit, apparently too much for the server. Maybe it'll respond properly
later.

EDIT: I just refreshed and it worked.

